# upside down piston ring problem??



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

after using way too much oil lately , you guys implyed that i could have the upside down piston ring problem...
how to fix that?? 
easy and cheap?!
i searched the faq but didnt find anything useful, if someone has a link pleaser post it!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

what year and engine code do you have, the ring problem is thrown around all too often in these forums as they only affected one engine code and only a certain batchof them identafiable by the vin


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its a 2000 model german build golf IV 2.0
i dont have the engine code at the moment
looks like this


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry sir, you have DBW and the problem was only on the DBC AEG model, which i am unsure if they even sold in europe as it was mexican built. so no, i do not think you have the upsidedown ring problem, how ever your rings or valve seals may be old, what is the mileage on the car, and do you see any smoke when your driving?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it has 139000km on the clock, about 90000miles i think.
no smoke no leak no rattle no other problems with the car, it just uses a lot of oil.
i had the compression checked an have been told everything is ok....
i dont have oil in the coolant either and are out of clues where the oil is going...?


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

how much oil would you say your going through? went through your mk1 build thread btw, NICE job


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks!
i use about 1 liter on 1200km
sometimes more sometimes less, which is where my understanding of what happens ends :-(


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah that is eating a good chunk of oil..... the upside down ring pistons were eating like a liter of oil before they got half way down the street from the dealer.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For reference my 2000 Golf 2.0 recently on a 2200 kms trip used up only about 1/2 a liter, mind you this was 10 hours each way with the motor spinning 3500-4000 rpm for hours at a time.
You running basic or synthetic oil? 5w40?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

synthetic 10w 40


----------



## viper5b (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

hi, just wanted to mention...my mom bought a 2003(i believe) golf 2.0 two years ago from a vw dealer with very very low mileage...very nice car...after driving for 3days i noticed it rattling/knocking...checked the oil and it showed no oil...added 4qts...drove 3000miles and it was empty again...had everything checked at dealer, they said was fine...kept using oil bad bad for 3000 more miles...i found a technical service bulletin released by vw about these with the upside down rings, but it was not yet a recall so they did nothing...so we took the car back and told them to keep it and they gave us our money back toward a new 08 jetta


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

the TSB was for the AEG engines built in mexico with vin numbers ending in a certain letter,.... its fu cktards like you that spread misinformation aronud this forum. show me the TSB that said it effected 2003 engines and ill f u ck a dog


----------



## viper5b (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

i said i believe it was an 03...read it again, if you can...i know it was an aeg...dealer confirmed it with the tsb


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

My Golf is German built, with an AEG engine. There are "MEXICO" stampings on lots of the engine parts (cam, block, head, etc.) It seems to me that for some of the very early Mk IVs they shipped AEG lumps from Mexico (since they were already building them there for the NB and Jettas) and stuck them in German built Golfs. Whether they sold these Golfs in Europe or not, I cannot say for certain, but I don't think it's outside the realm of possibility for VW to drop this engine into a vehicle over there and then slap a DBW TB setup on top of it.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

yes it is out of the realm because they use different ECUs....


----------



## Agostevey (Jun 19, 2007)

My Sept 99 Mk 4 2.0 litre has been burning oil since I bought it at 19,000 miles back in 2002.
At the 20,000 mile service I switched to Mobil 1 0-40 - it burnt that, then at 45,000 I switched to Halfords 5-40 full synthetic - it also burns that.
Almost as bad as my tweaked 998 Cooper did on Powermax pistons & Cooper S type valve guides.
The car is parked on a downward slope most nights & tends to blow out alittle smoke when starting in the mornings otherwise no blue smoke at all (black smoke when the Oxy sensor failed though).
The car was made in Mosel Germany & came with a few Mexican bits e.g. an oil cap with perished seal - which I replaced with an Austrian cap in 2002 & its still as new today.
Its an APK engine which I have always run on decent fuel - currently using Shell Vpower 99 octane.

_Modified by Agostevey at 12:21 PM 7-17-2009_


_Modified by Agostevey at 12:27 PM 7-17-2009_


----------

